# Carga de banco de baterÍas con pwm



## juanoARG (Feb 12, 2012)

HOLA.! este es mi primer mensaje.. Recurro a este foro ya que, leyendo varias publicaciones, veo que hay gente que la tiene muy clara..

Mi diseño consiste en cargar un banco de baterías, con 24 V en bornes. La corriente de carga deben ser unos 90 A, todo por medio de un PWM conectado en bornes de un generador de CC, que, dependiendo de sus RPM, la tensión varía entre 350 y 0V.

ya que me dedico un poco más a la electricidad, y de electrónica entiendo bastante poco, las preguntas son: 

-es correcto utilizar un PWM para esta aplicación?
-es posible que el PWM limite su salida hacia las baterias en 24V y 90A..?
-cómo es la tensión de salida del PWM con respecto a la tensión de entrada? (en mi caso variable entre 350 y 0 V)

espero que alguien pueda aclararme el panorama..
saludos!!
juano


----------



## luisgrillo (Feb 12, 2012)

Que tal compañero, Tengo una idea que talvez te ayude y sea mas simple, si aun asi quieres  tener la carga con PWM, bueno, sera mas complicado.

Podrías controlar la carga de el banco de Bat. controlando las RPM de tu generador, vas haciendo pruebas de velocidad de RPM, voltages en carga vacia y corriente de carga para asi, con mas o menos RPM controlar el voltage generado y la corriente inducida.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2012)

juanoARG dijo:


> ...ya que me dedico un poco más a la electricidad, y de electrónica entiendo bastante poco, las preguntas son:
> 
> -es correcto utilizar un PWM para esta aplicación?


No es correcto, es *! Indispensable ¡*, en caso contrario tendrías un disipación de potencia enorme.


> -es posible que el PWM limite su salida hacia las baterias en 24V y 90A..?


Sip, ajustando el ciclo de trabajo consigues regular tensión y corriente.


> -cómo es la tensión de salida del PWM con respecto a la tensión de entrada? (en mi caso variable entre 350 y 0 V)......


Serían pulsos de CC de 350V pico, y valor eficaz de 24V.


----------



## juanoARG (Feb 12, 2012)

LUISGRILLO: gracias por tu respuesta..!! Lamentablemente no puedo variar las rpm del generador y estoy limitado en ese rengo de tensión. esas son mis condiciones..


FOGONASO: no me termina de quedar claro el ultimo punto. *A medida que varía mi tensión de entrada, desde 350V hasta caer a cero V, ¿¿la salida del PWM permanece constante??* osea, en un valor eficaz de 24V formado por los pulsos...
Digamos, si el valor pico del pulso va disminuyendo desde 350V hasta cero, debería ir aumentando el ancho del pulso para mantener el valor eficaz en 24V *¿¿ese es el correcto funcionamiento del PWM??*
MUCHAS GRACIAS POR PREOCUPARTE Y RESPONDERME.!


----------



## ecotronico (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola.

Sería prudente agregar un filtro LC para corregir el temendo pulso de corriente que se origina en el momento que se aplica 350V a tus baterias de 24V. Lo ideal seria aplicar corriente lo mas costante posible.

También es recomendable agregar un diodo de bloqueo para que no ocurra retorno de corriente: desde las baterias hasta tu fuente pwm. Recuerda que hay un momento que la tension es cero, lo que equivale a un corto.


----------



## juanoARG (Feb 13, 2012)

hola metalmetrópolis..!

muchas gracias por tu aporte..!! El diodo ya lo había tenido en cuenta. Una vez que tenga el circuito totalmente definido, analizaré lo del tema del filtro que vos me decís..

Algunas ideas que fueron surgiendo eran de crear un estado transitorio en cada pulso del PWM con una inductancia en serie, de manera que limite esa tensión de pico, y luego regulando un poco mas ancho el pulso para poder llegar a los 24V eficaces. De esta forma evito el tremendo pico de 350V. ¿..QUE OPINÁS..?

GRACIAS DE NUEVO!!
JUANO


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 13, 2012)

hace tiempo repare un cargador para una grua telescopica te tenia un bloque de baterias mas o menos como el tuyo,y me sorprendio el pequeño tamaño que tenia para cargar las enormes baterias,era del tamaño de un amplificador de coche...dicho esto te dire que recuerdo perfectamente que la tencion de salida era FIJA a 33v y no tenia ninguna inductancia por medio,saludos (siempre es bueno tener referencia de algo comercial...que se supone que esta mas que estudiado y probado)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2012)

juanoARG dijo:


> ....FOGONA*Z*O: no me termina de quedar claro el ultimo punto. *A medida que varía mi tensión de entrada, desde 350V hasta caer a cero V, ¿¿la salida del PWM permanece constante??* osea, en un valor eficaz de 24V formado por los pulsos.........


Lo que te plantee es el peor caso, que es tensión de entrada máxima (350V).

Al variar la tensión de entrada ajustas el ancho del pulso y con eso controlas la tensión de salida.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 13, 2012)

me huelen algunas cosas un poco ..............

una consulta:
esas baterias (supongo son 2 en serie) de que capacidad son ??


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 13, 2012)

hola fernandob,el compañero dijo un banco de baterias aludiendo a 90 amperios de consumo de carga,supuse que son los tipicos modulos de 1,5voltios con 40kgr de peso cada uno unidos en serie entre si.....(almenos yo entiendo eso por banco de baterias)saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2012)

juanoARG dijo:


> ...Mi diseño consiste en cargar un banco de baterías, con 24 V en bornes. La corriente de carga deben ser unos 90 A, todo por medio de un PWM conectado en bornes de un generador de CC, que, dependiendo de sus RPM, la tensión varía entre 350 y 0V.


 En todo generador la salida se regula controlando la corriente de excitación, ninguno trabaja a excitación fija y regulando la salida.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> En todo generador la salida se regula controlando la corriente de excitación, ninguno trabaja a excitación fija y regulando la salida.



Yo preferí suponer que el generador es para/de "otra cosa" y se está aprovechando la salida de para la carga de las baterías.

Tal vez el generador de una locomotora diesel-eléctrica que tiene en el fondo de la casa


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo preferí suponer que el generador es para/de "otra cosa" y se está aprovechando la salida de para la carga de las baterías.
> Tal vez el generador de una locomotora diesel-eléctrica que tiene en el fondo de la casa


Todo es posible, y FE ha pulverizado mi capacidad de asombro.

Yo lo agarré por el lado que ha rescatado de algún lado un generador de CC y lo quiere usar en algún proyecto eólico o cosa por el estilo.


----------



## powerful (Feb 13, 2012)

Creo que falta información,....SEúO.


----------



## juanoARG (Feb 13, 2012)

el banco de baterías esta formado por 12 unidades, de 12V y 110A-hora cada una, conectadas en 6 paralelos, con 2 baterías en serie cada uno. (exactamente son 12 baterías de camión)

por otra parte, mi generador no es el alternador de un auto en donde pueda regula su excitación. Es un motor de 170kw de CC de un trolebús ruso del año 75. Y como dice fogonazo, se está aprovechando algo para cargar las baterías.

he estado investigando en estos días, y creo que el PWM no es el elemento correcto, ya que mi tensión a bornes del generador es variable, si o si varía entre 350 y cero V, y necesito aprovechar el mayor rango posible de esta tensión para realizar la carga. Necesito un regulador de tensión en continua que me garantice una salida de 24V constante (quizas unos pocos volt más, como 27V) y una corriente máxima de 90A, y entiendo que *un PWM no regula automáticamente el ancho de pulso* para mantener esa tensión de carga.

ALGUIEN CONOCE UN REGULADOR DE TENSIÓN, TIPO INDUSTRIAL, EN CONTINUA QUE SE VENDA COMERCIALMENTE..?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2012)

juanoARG dijo:


> e.....he estado investigando en estos días, y creo que el PWM no es el elemento correcto, ya que mi tensión a bornes del generador es variable, si o si varía entre 350 y cero V, y necesito aprovechar el mayor rango posible de esta tensión para realizar la carga. Necesito un regulador de tensión en continua que me garantice una salida de 24V constante (quizas unos pocos volt más, como 27V) y una corriente máxima de 90A, y entiendo que *un PWM no regula automáticamente el ancho de pulso* para mantener esa tensión de carga.....



Pues si, el PWM y se puede hacer ajustable al requerimiento, si es que así lo diseñas.
Además es lo mas conveniente y eficiente.

Lo que yo trataría de hacer en un modulador de ancho que fuera función inversa de la corriente, para lo cual habría que censar corriente, de modo de tratar de conseguir una corriente constante a partir de una tensión variable.
Con esto se podría aprovechar desde unos 30V hasta los 350V. 

En el caso de que el generador (Motor) esté a máxima tensión (350V) sería un pulso de (Ton) 8% y a medida que la tensión disminuye el ancho del pulso aumenta.

Cuando hablo de *"un"* no sería uno solo, sino varios operando en paralelo, con los tiempos de operación divididos por la cantidad.

¿ Que cosa mueve al motor ?


----------



## powerful (Feb 13, 2012)

juanoARG,la mejor solución es con PWM de alta frecuencia(decenas de KHz ),....tendrías información de los promedios de los voltajes y los tiempos que duran estos . por ejemplo :350VDC-3Hr , 325Vdc-2Hr , 300VDC-4Hr, etc. O funciona a 350VDC por un tiempo y luego se apaga,....sería de mucha importancia.
Saludos!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2012)

juanoARG dijo:


> ALGUIEN CONOCE UN REGULADOR DE TENSIÓN, TIPO INDUSTRIAL, EN CONTINUA QUE SE VENDA COMERCIALMENTE..?


 
Yo les he comprado a ELINSUR SRL  Variadores de Velocidad Para Motores de C.C. , ellos trabajan electrónica de potencia , podés contactarte con ellos.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Feb 13, 2012)

yo, lo mas que cargue fue 24v o sea 2 en serie, pero ya con eso "vi" algo:
y es que las baterias son , medio.....para comparar........como los leds.

pero mas delicaditos.

ahi tenes un pack de un monton de baterias y queres cargarlas como si fuesen una sola de 24v .
si es para zafar ok.

si queres carga correcta e indicacion de cuando una bateria se comience a estropear y asi NO te tire todo abajo incluso el cargador..............fijate de ver si las podes tratar individualmente.
hasta quizas te cueste menos , aunque parezca lo contrario.

por que el uso de componentes para alta corriente suele ser mas caro .

estas usando un cargador de la gran Pu..... que entrega mucha corriente, no me imagino si una bateria se estropea y pone en corto una placa........te hace un efecto avalancha devastador.

me da la impresion, sino , que otro me corrija si estoy errado en mi "intuicion".


----------



## juanoARG (Feb 13, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que cosa mueve al motor ?



el generador se conecta a un gran volante de inercia de una máquina para detenerlo, y de esta forma quiero aprovechar esa energía para cargar baterías, en vez de que se disipe en un banco de resistencias. Esto lo hace repetidísimas veces en el dia.



powerful dijo:


> juanoARG,la mejor solución es con PWM de alta frecuencia(decenas de KHz ),....tendrías información de los promedios de los voltajes y los tiempos que duran estos . por ejemplo :350VDC-3Hr , 325Vdc-2Hr , 300VDC-4Hr, etc.!



gracias powerful por tu aporte, voy a investigar sobre el PWM de alta fecuencia...




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo les he comprado a ELINSUR SRL  Variadores de Velocidad Para Motores de C.C. , ellos trabajan electrónica de potencia , podés contactarte con ellos.



gracias dosmetros, ahí mismo estoy revisando su página web..




fernandob dijo:


> estas usando un cargador de la gran Pu..... que entrega mucha corriente, no me imagino si una bateria se estropea y pone en corto una placa........te hace un efecto avalancha devastador.



si fernandob, no he tenido en cuenta ese tipo de fallas, tendría que ver luego algún tipo de protección.. gracias por tu aporte!


----------



## powerful (Feb 14, 2012)

juanoARG, tu necesitas como 08 horas para realizar la carga completa de las baterías desde cero a full carga,....segun te entiendo quieres aprovechas el frenado para jalar la corriente del generador y cargue un pack de baterías de 24V / 660Ah ,...ya sabemos que el voltaje caerá de 350VDC a 0VDC tienes calculado el tiempo que  dura este frenado cuando le jalas los 90Amp y cuantas veces al día se repita esta situación de frenado


----------



## juanoARG (Feb 14, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> ya sabemos que el voltaje caerá de 350VDC a 0VDC tienes calculado el tiempo que  dura este frenado cuando le jalas los 90Amp y cuantas veces al día se repita esta situación de frenado



sí, el frenado demora unos 20 segundos,, pero lo hace constantemente. según algunos cálculos que he echo, integrando las curvas de carga, mas o menos, dependiendo de cuánta corriente pueda suministrar en tanto las RPM bajen, sería en unas 1500 frenadas... en unos pocos dias se completaría la carga. Esto es, partiendo sin nada de carga, caso que nunca sucedería ya que con este sistema, la idea es mantener en flotación a la carga de las bat.. 

por eso, necesito solucionar con qué elemento voy a regular la tensión y corriente..


----------



## powerful (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola juanoARG, si realiza 1500 frenadas al día y cada frenada dura como 20segundos,...haciendo calculos elementales :01 día = 24Hr X 60min X 60seg = 86400segundos,.....86400seg/1500frenadas=57.6seg,.......57.6seg-20seg(frenada) = 37,6seg,......tu trolebus ruso del 75', recorre 37.6seg y luego para(20 seg)en el mejor de los casos ,......¡¡¡¡algo no cuadra!!!



Te hago todas las preguntas porque no quiero que se diga despues que el FORO DE ELECTRONICA no es de fiar,.....trabajo en diseño de electrónica de potencia hace 25 años y no me gusta que me tomen el pelo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Hola juanoARG, si realiza 1500 frenadas al día y cada frenada dura como 20segundos,...haciendo calculos elementales :01 día = 24Hr X 60min X 60seg = 86400segundos,.....86400seg/1500frenadas=57.6seg,.......57.6seg-20seg(frenada) = 37,6seg,......tu trolebus ruso del 75', recorre 37.6seg y luego para(20 seg)en el mejor de los casos ,......¡¡¡¡algo no cuadra!!!
> 
> Te hago todas las preguntas porque no quiero que se diga despues que el FORO DE ELECTRONICA no es de fiar,.....trabajo en diseño de electrónica de potencia hace 25 años y no me gusta que me tomen el pelo.



El trolebús Ruso no es tal, se esta hablando de una máquina estática y no de un vehículo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/carga-banco-baterias-pwm-70162/#post616271


----------



## juanoARG (Feb 14, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Te hago todas las preguntas porque no quiero que se diga despues que el FORO DE ELECTRONICA no es de fiar,.....trabajo en diseño de electrónica de potencia hace 25 años y no me gusta que me tomen el pelo.



Powerful, en ningún momento he querido tomarte el pelo..
Nunca dije que hace 1500 frenadas al día, dije que en unos pocos días puede llegar a las 1500 frenadas.

20s x 1500 = 30000s ...  30000s/3600s = 8,33hs ... osea, que en 1500 frenadas llego a una carga de 8hs y 20 minutos. 
Ahora suponiendo que logro cargarlas con una corriente promedio de 90 A-hs, el cual representa entre el 10 y el 15 % de la capacidad del banco, es posible que en 8 o 9 hs pueda completar la carga de éste. Es por eso que estimé, a partir de las curvas de carga, unas 1500 frenadas (ya que las mismas no son nada sencillas porque se trata de un motor excitación serie, y según mis condiciones, las RPM varían constantemente).


----------



## powerful (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola JuanoARG, te pregunté "frenadas al día" para aprovechar el freno regenerativo y veo que contestastes  al promedio en algunos dias,.....disculpa el error.
Fogonaso si se que se trata solo del  motor con el generador y está en estado estanco ,...ni en estático ni en estacionario .
Saludos!!!!!!


----------



## DosCabezas (Feb 14, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Hola JuanoARG, te pregunté "frenadas al día" para aprovechar el freno regenerativo y veo que contestastes  al promedio en algunos dias,.....disculpa el error.
> Fogonaso si se que se trata solo del  motor con el generador y está en estado *estanco* ,..*.ni en estático *ni en estacionario .
> Saludos!!!!!!



Yo creo que la palabra correcta es *estática* y no estanco.
*estático, ca: Adj. Que permanece en un mismo estado, sin cambios
*

*estanco, ca: Adj. Que está muy bien cerrado e incomunicado

*
Por otro lado, ¿ Que hace la máquina que requiere hacer arrancar y luego frenar el volante de inercia ?, eso es bastante poco eficiente.
*
*


----------



## powerful (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola DosCabezas, tu dices , yo creo que la palabra correcta es estática y no estanco.
estático, ca: Adj. Que permanece en un mismo estado, sin cambios.

pero estático,ca: ... que perm........,sin cambios,....si está que frena y arranca como 1500veces en unos pocos dias,...eso te parece estático,...se que es semantica quizá estanco no es la definición más feliz,pero se aplica también a lo que está aislado,encerrado , sin comunicacón y el trolebus no vá a ningun sitio.
Mis preguntas son para esclarecer no para ensombrecer, si no conozco bien el proceso la solución o el aporte adolecerá de rigurosidad .
Saludos!!!!!


----------



## juanoARG (Feb 14, 2012)

DosCabezas dijo:


> Por otro lado, ¿ Que hace la máquina que requiere hacer arrancar y luego frenar el volante de inercia ?, eso es bastante poco eficiente.





powerful dijo:


> Mis preguntas son para esclarecer no para ensombrecer, si no conozco bien el proceso la solución o el aporte adolecerá de rigurosidad .
> Saludos!!!!!



en realidad el proceso no es necesario conocerlo... los datos que dí son correctos, muy correctos. Estoy buscando una solución para esa información. No necesito que traten de buscarle el pelo al huevo, y fijarse todo el tiempo en donde me he equivocado o qué puedo estar diciendo o pronunciando mal. Hay personas que entendieron la situación desde el primer momento y han echo aportes fabulosos..!, pero también hay gente que busca encontrarme algún error sin ni si quiera tener en mente una solución. De nuevo te repito doscabezas, necesito soluciones, y no que te fijes si el proceso es ineficiente, eso no es parte de mi problema..


----------



## fernandob (Feb 14, 2012)

juanoARG dijo:


> en realidad el proceso no es necesario conocerlo... los datos que dí son correctos, muy correctos. Estoy buscando una solución para esa información. *No necesito que traten de buscarle el pelo al huevo, y fijarse todo el tiempo en donde me he equivocado o qué puedo estar diciendo o pronunciando mal*. Hay personas que entendieron la situación desde el primer momento y han echo aportes fabulosos..!, pero también hay gente que busca encontrarme algún error sin ni si quiera tener en mente una solución. De nuevo te repito doscabezas, necesito soluciones, y no que te fijes si el proceso es ineficiente, eso no es parte de mi problema..


 
en general critico a los nuevos quejosos, pero lo que decis es totalmente correcto.
ya se estaban yendo para el lado ed las zanahorias , que es mucho despues que los tomates.

y volviendo al tema:

yo no se de esos generadores, y te hago una pregunta:
que señal sale de ese generador?? 
que es ?? senoidal ?? 
yo se algo de electronica pero no de esos generadores.

ahora bien, algo que es de hacer notar es lo siguiente:
decis que entrega eso una tension variable entre 300v a cero.
pues bien , un PWM lo que hace es como ya sabes variar el ancho de pulso.
entonces cuando las baterias esten casi cargadas, o medio casi el ancho de pulso sera pobre.
y esa energia............. que ??? 

el generador ese decis que hoy dia disipa esa energia en resistencias, por lo que deduzco que es necesario disiparla, no se puede dejar eso sin carga.
asi que tendras que tener en cuenta que ese PWM debera ser ..............no se si hay un nombre para ello, pero el tiempo que esta la salida en cero (digamos que ese tiempo NO carga la bateria) debera disipar sobre las resistnecias.

o estoy errado en el concepto ?????


.
.


NOTA: no se te ocurrio una hora o 2 antes de parar para almorzar conectar ese sistema a una buena parrilla electrica ?? la cual tendras que armar, obvio , calorcito gratis .

la otra es usar esa energia VARIABLE ( uno de los grandes problemas, pero ningun inconveniente para resistencias) para calefaccionar el agua (el agua caliente que se use en la fabrica) .

por dar unos ejemplos,.
ojo, con esto no dejo de lado lo de las baterias.


----------



## juanoARG (Feb 14, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> en general critico a los nuevos quejosos, pero lo que decis es totalmente correcto.
> ya se estaban yendo para el lado ed las zanahorias , que es mucho despues que los tomates.
> 
> y volviendo al tema:
> ...



jajaja.. me encantó lo de la parrilla para comer (Argentino y de los buenos tenias que ser..!)

te comento: el generador es un motor de corriente continua, o sea que si lo hago funcionar como generador, su propio colector funciona como rectificador mecánico y la señala que genera es continua también.
En el caso de que las baterías estén completamente cargadas, se desconecta el sistema regenerativo, y queda con la configuración del sistema actual. Para no modificar la cupla de frenado al agregarle la carga de las baterías, he calculado una resistencia (en serie con el banco de resistencias) que limite su corriente exactamente en la cantidad de corriente con que estoy cargando el banco, o sea que, por el rotor del generador seguirá circulando la misma corriente, con o sin regeneración....se entiende eso??
las opciones que me das al final de tu comentario son completamente válidas (es más, la de calentar agua fue analizada muy muy en detalle, pero llegamos a la conclusión que era preferible lo de las baterías..)

gracias por tu comentario de las zanahorias y los tomates..!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 14, 2012)

asi que tenes ua CC variable............

podrias convertirla en pulsos y mandarla a un trafo switching para mayor eficiencia y aprovechar esa energia.............cosa totalmente inutil por que igual despediciaras un monton .

entonces, por que no pensas en 2 cosas:

1 -- ese PWM , como ya te dije ........a ver , un dibujo vale mas que mil palabras:

ver imagen zza37

aprovechas de el pulso tanto el lado que da cero como el que da +vcc y asi siempre tenes al freno ese cargado.


2 -- modo "a pasos "
vos decis que tenes ese generador que entrega la tension variable.
bueno, no voy a explicar un metodo de carga simplemente de poner una resistencia limitadora en serie con tu fuente, eso es simple.
y sensas la Vbat y cuando esta cargada corta.
hasta ahi es simple.,

pero .....como calculas la resistencia (que sera de potencia y seguro ya estas usando ) si la tension es variable ??
simple, supone 5 o 10 pasos y manejalo asi.

podes usar un pic, o hasta uno de esos que se usan como vumetros , pero que se activan solo una salida.
a ver .
con la entradda del vumetro sensas la salida esa que varia de 0 a 300v (obvio con un divisor de tension) .
segun la tension seleccionara una salida (y esta a un T . y este habilitara a una R) .
y asi cargas la bateria en forma medianamente estable, a una corriente manejable.

luego el corte se hace con sensar la Vbat. que con 2 bat, es de 2* 13,7v 

*cuando cargo* , corta y listo , o la dejas con un circuito de flote simple, y el freno a la parrilla 



300v - 24v =  >>>> 276v /90 amper = 3 ohms
200v - 24 = 176v >>>>> para esa R=3 ohms >>>> 60 amper 

asi que ese paso solo lo usamso entre 300v a 200v y la carga varia entre 90 a 60 amper 

199v -24 = 175v >>>>> 90 amper >>>> 2 ohms 

120v -24 = 96v  >>>>96v /2 ohms = casi 50 amper 
asi que si para el segundo paso usamos una R= 2 ohms nos sirve entre 199 y 120v y tenemso una corriente de carga que varia entre 90 a 50 amper.....

y bueno asi seguis.
los semiconductores trabajan en conmutacion, asi que no calientan.
haces los pasos que se te canten segun lo que quieras.
y tambien la forma de conectar las R . ( si usas un pic podes digamos ahorrar resistencias )


----------



## chclau (Feb 15, 2012)

Algunas pequeñas observaciones.

1) A poner resistencias en serie. Calculaste la potencia que disiparías en ellas?

2) A la idea en general. Me parece que cargar baterías en los pocos segundos del frenado es un poco difícil. Me parece que lo mejor sería cargar bancos de capacitores a alta corriente, y después con la energía almacenada en los capacitores, se puede cargar las baterías.


----------



## powerful (Feb 15, 2012)

Hola fernandob, no conocía el método de carga " a pasos ", he calculado para 5 pasos partiendo del        1º paso : 350VDC a 280VDC con R1=3.23 Ohm ,..Vpromedio=(350V-24V + 280V-24V) /2 = 291V ,..291V/3.23Ohm=90A
2º paso : 280VDC a 210VDC con R2= 2.45Ohm,..Vprom= 221V/2.45Ohm = 90A
3º paso : 210VDC a 140VDC ...............
4º paso : 140VDC a  70VDC...............
5º paso :  70VDC a  24VDC ............
para facilidad del cálculo he asumido que la descarga es lineal por eso Vprom es la semisuma del rango del paso,................mi duda está en las potencia de las resistencias , por ejemplo para R=3.23Ohm......P=V.I=315V.90A = 28,35KW,...R1= 3.23Ohm/28.35KW ,  R2= 2.45Ohm/19.89KW....¿tamañas potencias? ,....¿Donde me estoy equivocando??
Saludos!!!!!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 15, 2012)

si, ya se que esas resistencias tienen una bruta potencia, pero yo estoy teniendo en cuenta que YA AHORA (por lo que puso quien inicio este post) descarga esa potencia sobre resistencias.....asi que , no es mas que sacar derivaciones de las que hay .

se mencion que NO IMPORTA mucho el derroche ya que se desperdicia todo actualmente.
es mas, en el punto 1 con el PWM pongo como aprovechar todo, tanto el tiempo de carga como el de no carga, pero siempre a algun lado va a parar esa energia, y calor es la mas viable y di aplicaciones posibles.

(podriamos pedir unas fotos, no ?? ) 





fernandob dijo:


> asi que tenes ua CC variable............
> 
> podrias convertirla en pulsos y mandarla a un trafo switching para mayor eficiencia y aprovechar esa energia.............cosa totalmente inutil por que igual despediciaras un monton .
> 
> )


 
ya en el principio de mi texto intente pensar en tomar esos 300vcc variables hasta cero y mediante una fuente switching por ejemplo estabilizarlos en 30v para una carga util, pero recorde que la cosa es hacerlo simple y no importa eficiencia en el uso de la energia que ya se desaprovecha toda.

por eso algo simple es la dualidad >>> una parte en el cargador y el resto que se siga desperdiciando en las R . , si luego quieren darle uso a ese calor, bueno, los empeleados felices al mediodia.

PD: lo del banco de capacitores esta bueno, en parte, por que se supone cargarian a un pico de 300v , luego en la aplicacion en seguida lo bajas.
ya sabemos que si tenemos una CA y queremos bajarla lo eficiente es un trafo , transformamos tension en corriente. (mas o menos mantiene la relacion de potencia) .
por eso creo yo que si quisieramos aprovechar toda esa energia en algo util seria necesario pensar en fuentes switching y capacitores , las fuentes switching vienen bien ya que partimos de cc y luego bajamos la tension a los valores que queremos mediante el trafo switching. 

pero aca, en esta practica ni siquiera tienen aplicaciones utiles que les haga necesario optimizar el uso de esa energia.
es mas, como dije no hay mejor carga para tensiones feas, variables, y eraticas que brutas resistencias, por eso ni me calentaria en toda esa perorata que puse de fuentes switching >>>>>>>> busco aplicaciones que terminen en calor y listo.

desde usos humanos (sauna, calefon de ducha, parrilla) a industriales como calentar materiales o un hornito ... bueno, este es tambien humano, no hay como el pancito o las facturas recien hechas.........


----------



## juanoARG (Feb 18, 2012)

belpmx dijo:


> La intensidad máxima de carga es el 10% de la capacidad de la batería ¿?



Hola!! quiero hacer una pregunta..
estoy proyectando un cargador de baterías, el cual depende de un freno regenerativo de una maquina, y por lo tanto sólo cargará el banco de baterías durante 10 segundo y descansará otros 40 segundos. Este ciclo lo repetirá muchísimas veces.

PREGUNTA: ya que sólo cargaré durante 10 segundo, ¿puedo aumentar la corriente de carga, por encima del 10% de la capacidad de las baterías?


----------



## powerful (Feb 18, 2012)

Claro que sí, se conoce como carga rápida,....el 10% es lo ideal.


----------



## juanoARG (Feb 18, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Claro que sí, se conoce como carga rápida,....el 10% es lo ideal.



hasta que valor máximo recomendás??

son baterías plata-plata, 12V y 110 Ah


----------



## powerful (Feb 18, 2012)

Hasta 1/3C ,110/3 = 36.7A pero estó es para 3H contínuas,....como tu carga es ciclada al 20% podrías aumentar el amperaje.
Saludos


----------

